# lowering my sentra..



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Forgive me for being a no0b but...
What exactly do I need to buy so I can drop my car? Not anything extreme, maybe an inch and a half or so..
Can you guys give me some brands and prices? Links would be great  Any help is much appreciated


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

im not normaly the first person to scream search... but it reall would do you some good on this very common topic. in this section there is even a stickie compiling all of the coilover set ups for our cars if im not mistaken. 

all you really need is a set of drop springs if you really dont care. it depends on what you are looking for.


----------

